# "Invalid configuration information - please run SETUP program"



## larbec7

I had a BIOS password on my Dell D810 and I decided to disconnect the battery to reset my computer. The battery was under the main battery. I left it un-plugged for about 30 minutes and now when I boot up it says  "Invalid configuration information - please run SETUP program" BUT does not give me the option to run F1 or F2. I cannot run set-up\F1 or F2. What do I need to do to fix this?


----------



## voyagerfan99

You press F2 when it first comes on (where it says Dell and the BIOS loading bar goes across the screen). Just press F2 when you first turn it on and set the time in the BIOS (and any other options you may have configured)


----------



## larbec7

It will not allow me to go beyond that screen.  F2 does not work


----------



## larbec7

Dell told me they need to send me a BIOS disk in the mail.....does that make sense?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I can't really say. It's really weird that you can't choose F2.


----------

